# where to get huge bogwood



## Nick16 (21 Oct 2010)

hi all, where can i source large lumps of bogwood. - like the pieces people have for a 6 foot tank. 

i want some really heft bits, like 3 foot+ in length, thick and heavy! i can only seem to find the tiny bits around here that are like 30-50cm long. i have searched fleabay and also aquaristclassifeds to no joy. 

im in the surrey area if that helps.


----------



## steveninaster (21 Oct 2010)

Have a look here

http://www.englishbogoak.co.uk/pages/gallery.htm#0032

The have some great pieces if are prepared to pay.


----------



## andyh (21 Oct 2010)

Wharf aquatics in Nottinghamshire always have a great selection of massive wood.


----------



## Gill (22 Oct 2010)

I would Recommend contacting a few tree surgeons and see if they have some nice peices lying around. Also Any Local parks that are felling old trees or having some work done on trees. Does mean Having to soak them yourself and waiting for the Blooms to come and go. But if its free, it may be worth the wait. Also Farmers, tend to have large peices lying around in the fields. And if any have a Pond Stream running thru the land they may let you have some. 
HTH


----------



## Nick16 (22 Oct 2010)

i have alot of streams/rivers around where i am and i know a few farmers which own alot of land... 

but how do i know what wood is good? obviously something hard that isnt going to crumble, but apart from that im clueless!


----------



## ghostsword (22 Oct 2010)

Visit TGM.. they have really massive pieces...


----------



## Nick16 (22 Oct 2010)

surrey to wrexham for some wood! quite a trek! 

would love to find some in my local streams/ rivers but i doubt they are going to be that chunky. 
i will walk over in a little bit and see what i can find.

is there a test to check the wood is suitable? (like saw a small end off?) 
i will scrub it down if i do find any and leave it to soak for a while (how long?)


----------



## Piece-of-fish (22 Oct 2010)

I have just listed big mopani pieces for sale. They could be combined to look as one huge stump. Check for sale section, maybe you will like it.


----------



## ghostsword (24 Oct 2010)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> surrey to wrexham for some wood! quite a trek!
> 
> would love to find some in my local streams/ rivers but i doubt they are going to be that chunky.
> i will walk over in a little bit and see what i can find.
> ...



I think that if you are after some large pieces they are the best option. They had two really big pieces of wood outside, in the front door, they must have been at least 30kg each.


----------

